#ubuntu-discuss 2013-02-12
<wolfbyte> I believe that if Rhythmbox had some pre-loaded internet radio stations, it would make for a good first time user experience...
<wolfbyte> just my $0.02
<k1l_> wolfbyte: i do have some radio stations in here that came ootb
<wolfbyte> for example, I have TuneIn Radio app on my Android, and I can use it out of the box because it has preloaded channels
<wolfbyte> k1l_: how come I dont have any channels on my Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<k1l_> but tunein doesnt come preinstalled
<k1l_> i have a 12.10 which is an upgraded 11.10. nd in rhythmbox i have channels included. make sure you have the plugins checked or the rhyhthmbox packages installed needed for that
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/rhythmbox-radio-browser  like that?
<wolfbyte> ok, installed it just now. Now to figure out how it works
<wolfbyte> hmmm, no plugin
<wolfbyte> this plugin isn't available in rhythmbox even after installation, and i'm on 12.04
<wolfbyte> shame, it would have been exactly what i needed
<wolfbyte> screw it, I'm gonna use TuneIn website
<wolfbyte> thnx anyway
<AlanBell> genii-around: boo
<genii-around> AlanBell: Maybe it needs a forward from -debate to -discuss LOL
<AlanBell> maybe
<tiox1> Hey, what was that one software that came with a red-letter legal warning?
<Calinou> mscorefonts?
<tiox1> No, it was something along the lines of "By using this softare you are potentially breaking the law" blahdeblah
<Calinou> must be a mp3 decoder in the usa!
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-02-10
<MrGrymReaper> Hello.
<MrGrymReaper> Is the Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 release coming along well?
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-02-14
<cantstanya> how would the dispatch of systemd work
<cantstanya> would it affect a certain version an up?
<cantstanya> what about the currently released version
<cantstanya> or the LTS versions not yet EOL'd
<Aleksei__> cantstanya: I highly doubt that switch to systemd happens in either existing or next LTS. Integrating systemd is neither easy nor nondisruptive, which doesn't fit the LTS release purpose. Besides, upstart works reasonably well, so no need to hurry.
<cantstanya> So it would most likely be: it releases on a certain version, and only subsequent versions will have it, LTS versions will still have upstart?
<cantstanya> s/LTS/prior &/
<Aleksei__> Yes.
<cantstanya> so suffice to say it's not a concern for at least 12.04 and 14.04
<cantstanya> okay
<Aleksei__> Most probably some version will have systemd as an option alongside upstart, but changing the default is unlikely to happen soon. Certanly not before Debian does.
<cantstanya> but LTS wise said option probably won't be on 12.04 or 14.04, right?
<Aleksei__> Well, you *can* install systemd from the PPA, and it will mostly work. But to place it in main it needs to meet some quality standards, which is unlikely until Debian systemd maintainers do the work.
<Aleksei__> It isn't even in the universe yet, so it's a long way to go...
<cantstanya> My inquiry was mostly towards inclusion in main; if it somehow made it there by 14.04 (even as an option), I would have people transition, but I'm not suggesting a PPA.
<cantstanya> but I think you answered everything, so thanks.
<cantstanya> Aleksei__: ^
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-02-10
<Kossilar> Hello
<littlebunnyfufu> Hello and welcome
<Kossilar> Thanks!
<Kossilar> Hows it going?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-02-13
<FreeNet[node]> discussing
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-15
<OerHeks> yes
<OerHeks> but there are rules, i am sure.
<OerHeks> I am op only in #ubuntu-nl, not here actually.
<tsimonq2> OerHeks: uhh yeah you are XD
<hggdh> any Ubuntu member can take action if needed in this channel. We prefer to reason and re-route if possible
<tsimonq2> hggdh: oic makes sense
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<OerHeks> yay, ffmpeg 3.0 released
<OerHeks> https://ffmpeg.org/download.html
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-16
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<OerHeks> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> split day :p
<cfhowlett> thought that was yesterday ...
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: we had a global notice before this morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cfhowlett> the heck is that?
<BluesKaj> still splitsville ?
<cfhowlett> almost a full page of it now
<lotuspsychje> yep split hell today pff
<BluesKaj> my server conection dropped earlier
<cfhowlett> well, pretty sure ask ubuntu has a question or two worth responding to.
<BluesKaj> seems serious, haven't seen this many splits in a while
<cfhowlett> I'm guessing that the newest uber-troll has found another way to mess with us
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, which uber-troll?
<lotuspsychje> that k1l troll?
<cfhowlett> yep
<cfhowlett> he's only highly annoyed with me
<lotuspsychje> think he's on a botnet
<cfhowlett> yeah, he's got many toys
<BluesKaj> didn't realize he was regarded as a troll
<cfhowlett> imho ...
<lotuspsychje> well spammer really
<BluesKaj> never saw any evidence
<cfhowlett> he was on the spyware rant for a minute then moved on to more annoying tactics
<Ben64> who?
<cfhowlett> never left his name ...
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: he keeps renaming
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: but he's always spamming with k1l is a...
<BluesKaj> so he's using a proxy or vpn
<Ben64> Feb 15 2016 03:40:49 <Guiprobs>	.,:) The moderator Jordan_U is [super nice person]
<Ben64> like that?
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: was a longer insult text
<cfhowlett> lol. yep
<Ben64> i took a snippet
<tsimonq2> (maybe this hass a connection with yesterday's spammer in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<tsimonq2> *has
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: its always the same text with k1l
<Ben64> yeah, looks very similar to the one i posted above
<Ben64> Feb 17 2016 02:46:51 <simon3>	this wont stop
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: oic then nvm
<cfhowlett> sounds like him.
<Ben64> i never got the irc spammer people
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: yep that simon3 i saw this morning
<Ben64> ran a pretty big network back in the day, took me much less effort to ban them all than they must use to spam
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> but if a network gets targetted bu ddos, things get harder
<lotuspsychje> by
<Ben64> meh, handled those too
<lotuspsychje> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/17/%23ubuntu.html
<lotuspsychje> spammer @ 10h46
<Ben64> well don't post it lol
<dax> < BluesKaj> seems serious, haven't seen this many splits in a while
<dax> Staff was doing server upgrades.
<OerHeks> 'thank you for flying #freenode' :-D
<BluesKaj> dax, someone mentioned that freenode was patching the glibc exploit that was in the news today, wonder if that has anything to do with it
<dax> Probably. Need to restart stuff linked against it...
<BluesKaj> yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-18
<ikonia> does anyone know what happened to ubuntu-tv, is it officially "dead" now ?
<cfhowlett> "convergence"??
<ikonia> I don't know
<ikonia> it's still listed on the website, but no updates, and it just seems in no-mans land
<ikonia> eg: used to want developer input, now seems to be all gone
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dax> ikonia: last i heard, it was on pause until phone stuff is sorted
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-19
<Yikes> I want to attach my IRC username on my ubuntuforums account since I never check the associated email anyway.  Do I have to specify the  server as well?
<dax> freenode's the largest IRC network and where all Ubuntu stuff is normally, but if you'd like you could mention chat.freenode.net i guess
<Yikes> thanks
<Yikes> btw why is my server rajaniemi.freenode.net instead of irc.freenode.net?
<dax> irc.freenode.net is a pointer to chat.freenode.net, which is a "round robin" pool of different servers. from that pool, your computer picks one to connect to. in this case, you got the untypable finnish one
<Yikes> Is there a server backbone and it depends on where you are?
<Yikes> okay, thank you.
<dax> (which one it chooses is random)
<Yikes> I filed an IC3 report just because it  has been happening for over a year now.  It  would be nice if I actually had an IP address or something, but they can be spoofed anyway.
<Yikes> The things that have been happening are just too weird, and they only got weirder after I was diagnosed and put on anti-psychotics which I reluctantly took at near full dose.
<dax> are you still on them?
<Yikes> So the altered Web content has gotten even more blatant such that now I know it's human intent.  Prior to this, I was in the nearby CVS at night, the only one there, looking for a wire to unlock my car with, and somebody played a series of short music clips that seemed to pertain to some thoughts that I spoke out loud recently while at home.
<Yikes> No, I have lots of extra because I was taking just below normal dose for over 6 months, but I'm not on them currently.
<Yikes> and I was being over-prescribed anyway.
<dax> psychiatrist is happy about that?
<Yikes> I stopped seeing him after the deductible was renewed.  I'll see how the payments are going through soon enough.  I was diagnosed after all of this began, in part because of this.
<Yikes> In large part because of this.  In fact this is what stressed me to the point of self-harm.
<Yikes> That thing at the CVS happened while I was on a high dose of the meds.  One mood stabilizer and one anti-psychotic.
<Yikes> But that's unrelated to Ubuntu isn't it, unless it can provide insight into what the hacker may be doing.
<Yikes> It's odd that somebody would try to let me know without actually coming up to me and telling me.
<Yikes> Maybe my dad is under investigation or something.
<Yikes> No, how would random people know?
<Yikes> and now it's on my isolated devices, and it seems like the hacker despises me, or used to.
<Yikes> I was apparently free of him when my laptop had a wired connection to the hotspot, but that hotspot became obselete.
<Yikes> It was the freedompop hub burst, now replaced with the netgear mingle, which lacks ethernet ports.
<Yikes> Does anybody know of any other low cost wired internet solutions?
<Yikes> In fact, freedompop is no longer 100% free, and I've been goin over lately.
<Yikes> Please help me despite my diagnosis!  It's a shame that I got diagnosed largely because of this and now people assume I need medication rather than technical support.
<Yikes> The fact is my family thought I was autistic, and was shocked.
<Yikes> My room doesn't have a phone jack, so I've been using 3G/4G modems.
<Yikes> But that would only be for a dial-up connection, wouldn't it?  They have connections that run over power lines now.
<Yikes> satellite is too expensive.
<Yikes> as is 3G/4G
<Yikes> HomePlug goes over powerlines
<Yikes> http://www.homeplug.org/
<Yikes> I just can't find the cost of service.  It seems like it would work!
<Yikes> Don't worry.  I notified my father.
<Yikes> Apparently "fixed wireless" is a cost effective solution, but will it require a phone jack?
<Yikes> It uses an antenna!  Does the antenna just hook up to the modem and it works?
<Yikes> I just love all the different types of ways to connect to the Internet!  I considered stealing public hotspots with a powerful antenna, but realized it would probably be illegal as a long-term solution.
<Yikes> But neither computer science nor physics, but biology, is what I know the most about.
<Yikes> fiber-optic internet service sounds like it will probably be expensive if it's available at all.  I don't know whether HomePlug or fiber-optic will be available for my home, so I might have to resort to fixed wireless.
<Yikes> or 4G of course, if I can find another 4G modem with an ethernet port.
<hggdh> Yikes: your monologue is out of topic for this channel. Please go elsewhere for it.
<Yikes> I'm sorry.  Thank you.
<Yikes> I usually cut out the monologue whenever other conversations are sparked.
<Yikes> btw I'm haplorrhie on UF
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-21
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> \o lotuspsychje :) Things must be settle'n down .. see ya the more often lately .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yep, house getting done bit by bit
<Bashing-om> And Business little details taken care of ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: my business room needs lil more shape, tables, showroom, paint job
<Bashing-om> not to mention a ground plane ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: whats a plane?
<Bashing-om> level copper plait as the working surface :)
<lotuspsychje> the floor?
<Bashing-om> Kinda hard on the back and knees to work on the floor . ( but I have, I have )
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> good morning!
<Bashing-om> ducasse: My My how time flys when having fun .
<ducasse> yup! been busy?
<Bashing-om> so so busy .. seems to be picking up presently .
<ducasse> still not awake enough to be of much use, will be better after some caffeine and a smoke :)
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh ! When you are prepared :)
<Bashing-om> sleepy bye time for me = good nite .
<horsewhip> So, I've got an XPS 13 with Ubuntu anda HiDPI display - anyone sorted the scaling issue with multiple monitors?
<ducasse> maybe better to ask in #ubuntu?
<horsewhip> Yeah, I expect so. :/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<OerHeks> good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning OerHeks
<OerHeks> and .. another fix for the fix, next tuesday https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2017-February/000095.html
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-14
<daftykins> !info libcrossguid1
<ubot5> Package libcrossguid1 does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning OerHeks :p
<OerHeks> hey lotuspsychje :-)
<Bashing-om> Turn out my lights - my party is over. G nite
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys
<OerHeks> :-)
<ducasse> \o
<horsewhip> Does anyone succesfully run multiple monitors with different DPIs in 16.04? I understand switching to Wayland may help.
<horsewhip> (Not a support question as such – just curious)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj , happy valentino day ..
<OerHeks> i quited my relationship today, it is trendy :-D
<OerHeks> ( started yesterday, for this occasion )
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, same to you  ;-)
<BluesKaj> you quit a relationship on Valentine;s Day?
<\9> valentine's day ought to be banned
<BluesKaj> \9, you don't have to celebrate it, it's not manadatory :-)
<OerHeks> florists don't make any money today, red roses are expensive .. and unnatural this time of year
<BluesKaj> OerHeks,  not everywhere there are plenty of commercial greenhouses that grow and ship roses all over North America...perhaps Europe is differnt
<OerHeks> All the roses are coming from Africa, with free pesticides
<OerHeks> shipped 3 weeks ago
<BluesKaj> not everyone buys roses for their sweethearts , lots of people  give cards or choclates or whatever suits their relationship , if Valaentine's Day has meaning to them
<BluesKaj> Valentine's Day, even
<OerHeks> I bought 2 pounds of cheese .. to eat my sadness away .. nummie
<BluesKaj> well, whatever suits your fancy :-)
<OerHeks> wow 40 games for $30 https://www.humblebundle.com/freedom
<ducasse> yup, saw it this morning in my mail. not a gamer, but considering it anyway...
<OerHeks> Me too, as you can reinstall endlessly
<OerHeks> not sure all games will work for linux ..
<ducasse> looked like most of them do.
<OerHeks> 38+
<OerHeks> 38/48 games and books
<ducasse> i'm mostly interested in the book bundles, but this would be good for when my nephew is visiting.
<ducasse> he can't understand why i have zero games :)
<ducasse> "what's the computer for, then?" :)
<OerHeks> Now i play warzone2100, teeworlds, mahjong and solitaire
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> all is well?
<lotuspsychje> yeah great here, you?
<ducasse> still waking up, got my tea and installing updates :)
<lotuspsychje> yep 7mb update this morning
<ducasse> work today?
<lotuspsychje> yeah late shift
<ducasse> better than early shift :)
<lotuspsychje> well i like both actually, they both have pro & contra :p
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys, breakfast & work
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> That be me ! .. Good morn lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: was the night okay?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Ueah .. jad it momenys and spots .. fought a interent connectivity for some spell . only to find that the issue was IOMMU in bios . Still has me scratching my head on finding the DHCP release of a router .
<Bashing-om> Had it moments and spots
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: routers admin page perhaps? 192.168.1.1
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Not so simple when the IP is not known :( can not directly access the router .
<lotuspsychje> oh
<Bashing-om> had me cracking the books :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: some roters will allow remote access also, perhaps also an idea to see whats going on
<Bashing-om> I save it for another day , Sure to get more experience later .
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Bashing-om> One of thes days I may be as smart as lotuspsychje is, and lotuspsychje then as smart as he thinks he is .., and we be a formiddable team then !
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> a fantastic team we surely are
<Bashing-om> Anyway, ya keeping up appearances ? Business looks good ?
<lotuspsychje> working alot this week at the bakery
<lotuspsychje> no time to continue business
<Bashing-om> Well the goal here is to turn that around , no ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yes, buts its gonna be hard as the summer is comming to us, and more work in the kitchen
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: and they refuse to spend more money for other employees
<lotuspsychje> gonna be challenging
<lotuspsychje> and i also dont wanna do my ubuntu business at fulltime as the prices to pay taxes are too high for starters
<Bashing-om> A worker is worthy of his hire and has more work :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ill try to find a balance between both
<Bashing-om> I found it more work - in private practice - doing the paper work for taxes than the actual work that generated the taxes .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> those guys earn good $$ by doing nothing
<ducasse> morning all
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Morn'n ! Just in time to see my back side as I back out .
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> \o lotuspsychje - how's life?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate and you
<lotuspsychje> working day again
<ducasse> drinking tea, trying hard to wake up :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<ducasse> when are you starting work today?
<lotuspsychje> 12
<lotuspsychje> till 17
<ducasse> i got some unexpected money in yesterday, so i'm going to order a trackball and a few other things - got wrist pain from mouse usage.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cool!
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ive got a kensington gelly mousepad under mouse
<lotuspsychje> protects my wrist
<lotuspsychje> morning de-facto
<ducasse> i use this support-thingy that's strapped around the wrist, otherwise i can hardly sit at the computer at all. it's the mouse that causes it, though, and many recommends trackballs so i thought i'd try one. haven't used one since my amiga :)
<lotuspsychje> lol amiga 500 those were the days
<lotuspsychje> those games were so original
<ducasse> i had several models, i think the 2000 or 3000 was the one i used a trackball with. and yes, that is why i don't game anymore.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: https://www.artencraft.be/images/photolib/2044527_543x408.jpg
<lotuspsychje> this the one i got
<ducasse> nice.
<lotuspsychje> nice n soft
<ducasse> this is the one i'm looking at - https://www.kensington.com/us/us/4493/k64325/expert-mouse-wired-trackball
<ducasse> need to check a few things first, i'm picky ;)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.zdnet.com/article/why-munich-should-stick-with-linux/#ftag=RSSbaffb68
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<ducasse> this comes up every year or so
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: looking goos, but wont your wrist end up the table a bit also, with hand little in the air?
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich pose the wrist is best ergonomic
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: http://kneelingchairhq.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/ergonomics-mouse-hand.jpg
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: perhaps some electro shop nearby to go test some?
<ducasse> look further down, it comes with a detachable support thingy
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: oh right, didnt see that one, looks comfy
<ducasse> there are shops here that has trackballs, but only logitech - which i don't want.
<ducasse> since logitech started making mice that requires windows i no longer buy their products.
<lotuspsychje> didnt know that
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the hint
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: https://wiki.ezvid.com/best-trackball-mice
<ducasse> the one i bought without knowing this actually sends keyboard events for a couple of buttons
<ducasse> the kensingtons often do well in reviews i've seen, i only wish they had a couple more buttons
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: how does that thing scroll?
<ducasse> there's a wheel around the ball
<lotuspsychje> ah, so turn in circles to scroll?
<ducasse> yep
<lotuspsychje> weird lol
<ducasse> if that wheel could send middle button when 'clicked' that thing would be perfect
<lotuspsychje> i always like fast mouse sensitvity, i bet with highest value an trackball would be pretty handy
<ducasse> i also crank that to 11 :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> \o
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, lotuspsychje. How are you guys?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<ducasse> all quiet so far
<lotuspsychje> !membership
<ubot5> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Going for the membership?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: no, testing the trigger for #ubuntu as someone was asking
<lordievader> Too bad :P
<lotuspsychje> i already feel member without the title :p
<lordievader> Hahaha, good :)
<lotuspsychje> and JanC already doing a great job for belgium so :p
<JanC> ?
<JanC> I'm not an Ubuntu member
<lotuspsychje> JanC: oh, your name showed up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JanC> that doesn't make me an "Ubuntu Member"?  :)
<lotuspsychje> nop
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys working time
<ducasse> gtg into town, brb
<OerHeks> he is back :-D
<OerHeks> i wonder why someone wants to start irssi befor the user logged in
<ducasse> the reason i asked what he was running is that a lot of people try to autostart stuff for their x session that way...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> \o
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> fine here, lordievader, and you?
<ducasse> o/ BluesKaj - everything well?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> still mucking about with debian jessie
<ducasse> i'm still mucking about with arch :) seriously considering scrapping it and going with debian (sid) instead.
<OerHeks> i'm still mucking around with ubuntu :-D
<BluesKaj> I find jessie a bit retro, like kubuntu 14.04, but i love the stability
<BluesKaj> plasma 4
<OerHeks> I read your comment on debian + plasma4, seems to be nicer than ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> OerHeks: I'm not a gnome/unity fan, never have been since I discovered linux, when i found kde that's when i went with linux full time. It's a matter of personal taste and choice
<OerHeks> I like KDE too, my 1st try was opensuse with kde default.
<BluesKaj> you might find gnome/unity more to your taste ...to me it's personal rather that telling users that kde/plasma is better ..it may not be for you and others
<BluesKaj> flavour is the operative word here ;-)
<OerHeks> pure gnome3 is also cool
<BluesKaj> I'm an old windows guy and got used to windows from 3.1 to W98 on the job so when first encountered KDE the familiar look made more comfortable with kde than gnome
<ducasse> OerHeks: do you use gnome3?
<BluesKaj> before that it was mostly applications programs on the instruments I worked with which were msdos based or unix  on integrators and older type measurement output interfaced devices
<OerHeks> ducasse, i have tried it in vbox, it seems not that bad at all.
<ducasse> OerHeks: been thinking of giving it a proper chance. do you use a lot of extensions?
<OerHeks> ducasse, no, just plain gnome3 to see how it behaves. you need to put some time in in though, as for any desktop to get around
<ducasse> OerHeks: the main problem i've always had with the major de's is multi-monitor support, don't know if gnome3 is any better than the others.
<OerHeks> oh, that i cannot answer
<ducasse> if you switch workspaces on one screen they all switch, and that drives me insane :-/
<OerHeks> aia, yes, unity too, i have to lock hexchat 'available on all workspaces ' for that
<OerHeks> not sure there is a DE that switches independantly
<ducasse> thanks to the ewmh or whatever it's called, i don't think so. freedesktop.org says they can't do that. why it can't be a user-configurable option is beyond me.
<OerHeks> I'd like to see that option in unity, might win users with that
<OerHeks> say you have 3 screens ... horrible
<ducasse> exactly! i do have three screens, and only rarely want to switch more than one. aiui, the reasoning is that it would be confusing, so it's just not allowed if you are going to claim ewmh-compliance.
<OerHeks> you have a real point there, make a bug/wish report, i support ya
<ducasse> there are several posts/discussions on askubuntu, maybe i'll file a wish report and point to that. i wonder if the proper place would better be freedesktop.org, though.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Doing good too, just got a hair cut :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Strech is almost stable, upgrading to that gets Debian more up to date ;)
<BluesKaj> lordievader:  yes, but it's got plasma 5 which eliminates some of my fav features
<lordievader> Ah, well I suppose Jessie is supported for quite some time.
<BluesKaj> another yr I think
<BluesKaj> bbl
<OerHeks> When ikonia appears in #ubuntu, it makes me happy :-D
<OerHeks> hi IdleOne
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-17
<NemosCene21> Try our Pied Piper compression platform guys!
<Ben64> stop spamming that
<NemosCene21> Is ubuntu compatible for latest version of nvidia graphics cards?
<Bashing-om> NemosCene21: With the help of our PPA most likely :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> quick jump in before work
<NemosCene21> Good morning to you
<lotuspsychje> howdy NemosCene21
<NemosCene21> But it's afternoon here so.
<lotuspsychje> NemosCene21: the joy of timezones on irc
<NemosCene21> Fine lotuspsychje ☺👌
<Bashing-om> cuppa for lotuspsychje - get his day started .
<NemosCene21> yeah..I guess
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tnx mate :p
<NemosCene21> geeks shall inherit the earth!!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<NemosCene21> Please try our Pied Piper copression platform!!
<NemosCene21> *compression
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.62.65 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-2-lts-officially-released-with-linux-kernel-4-8-from-ubuntu-16-10-512758.shtml
<Ben64> NemosCene21: dude stop with that crap
<Bashing-om> Yeah, good tidings for the day: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-February/004036.html
<lotuspsychje> well well what do we have here: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/tips-to-improve-ubuntu-speed
<lotuspsychje> the guy yesterday said he uses 18 years on his linux box without cleaning stuff at all
<lotuspsychje> thats windows thinking he said..
<lotuspsychje> what you guys think of it? does linux need a clean or not?
<Bashing-om> Getting more and more self-cleaning ; but I still believe in clean, autoclean; and autoremove ; not to mention " dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge " :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nice one
<lotuspsychje> ok its work time, have a nice one guys :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Notice whn ya run autoremove . and then ' dpkg -l | grel linux ' ya still have files marked as 'rc' . I like it clean and remove the marked files with the above .
<ducasse> hi all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse
<ducasse> all good?
<BluesKaj> yes, testing debian stretch atm, works well
<ducasse> a debian release so close to being stable usually does :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, just a few issues with nvidia gpu driver setup, somewhat different than ubuntu flavours
<ducasse> i've never used nvidia cards, neither on ubuntu nor debian.
<BluesKaj> I've had good luck with inexpensive entry level nvidia gpus
<BluesKaj> just need a card that can handle 1080p resolution for movies etc
<ducasse> my nephew visits me now and then, so i've been thinking of getting a gpu that can manage more games than the intel i have now. not a priority, though :)
<BluesKaj> well, i paid only $50 or so  for my card, not much, but it fits my needs
<BluesKaj> wife has the same card (8400GS) and she's very happy with it playing LOTRO and D&D on W7
<BluesKaj> most more expensive cards require highrer wattage PSUs, adding to the expense, especially for older pcs like we have
<ducasse> i don't remember what wattage mine is, 750w i think.
<BluesKaj> that's plenty
<BluesKaj> mine is only 200W
<ducasse> i made sure to buy a good-quality psu since a bad one can give such odd problems. they're not that expensive either, since they can last for years and years.
<EriC^^> afternoon ducasse o/
<ducasse> hiya EriC^^
<EriC^^> how are you?
<ducasse> good, thanks. reading systemd docs, trying to get a grip on a few things. how about you?
<ducasse> so many docs, so little brain :)
<EriC^^> cool, i'm good, resting in the afternoon a little
<ducasse> i've just been playing around with creating a few user services etc, trying to become more familiar with how everything fits together. it's interesting, but complicated.
<EriC^^> nice
<ducasse> have you looked at the man pages? ye gods, there's a *ton* of them :)
<EriC^^> not much, i've browsed in the links from the !systemd factoid
<EriC^^> there is a a lot of them isn't there
<ducasse> 'man -k systemd | wc -l' returns 152 on my system :)
<EriC^^> :D
<lordievader> ducasse: Once you've created a few services they become rather simple.
<EriC^^> the whole dependencies thing seemed a lot confusing
<lordievader> But it is true that some ideologies are different from the upstart perspective.
<EriC^^> i gathered there are 2 modes or something
<ducasse> lordievader: yes, the syntax etc is very straight-forward, i was mostly curious about how user services fit  into the big picture in relation to sessions and system services atm.
<lordievader> Logind takes care of that, right?
<ducasse> yes, aiui.
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<lordievader> o/
<pauljw> :)
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw, EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, EriC^^
<BluesKaj> hmm, did.t lose my vpn conn, but lost conn to freenode
<BluesKaj> didn't
<reconnect> what is up  people?
<reconnect> nice?
<reconnect> i have a question
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-18
 * nacc has better things to do on a Friday after FF
<nacc> have a good weekend everyone!
<Guy1524> hey guys, will ubuntu 17.04 have unity 7 or 8 by defauly
<Guy1524> t
<ducasse> morning all
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hey EriC^^ - up and running?
<EriC^^> still in bed :)
<EriC^^> yourself?
<ducasse> struggling to wake up :)
<ducasse> man, #ubuntu is weirdly similar to #ubuntu-offtopic this morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> fine here lordievader, lost my conn for a few, how'are you doing?
<lordievader> Doing good here. Just let the horse of my girlfriend into the whey.
<lordievader> Still a daunting task for a newby.
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-19
<pauljw> interesting, i've been banned in #ubuntu and i haven't been here all day.
<pauljw> maybe vpn ip addy
<pauljw> brb
<pauljw> guess that was it...
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<OerHeks> hi paul
<pauljw> hi OerHeks, sorry, didn't see your message...
<Bashing-om> !flavors
<ubot5> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Bashing-om> Not much of a good thing, but - going to bed anyway - g nite
<ducasse> good morning all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<ducasse> hi, lordievader - everything going well?
<lordievader> Doing okay here, how are you, ducasse?
<ducasse> just having a quiet weekend :)
<Bashing-om> leave rebooting checking 17.04
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> morning, lordievader - all good, thanks. how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<ducasse> so, what are you up to?
<lordievader> Doing background work for a paper.
<lordievader> What are you up to?
<ducasse> more or less snowed in here, got several more inches overnight
<lordievader> It snowed here too. Not much, but still.
<ducasse> outside my living room window - https://photos.app.goo.gl/NBHpfMOGjdw8DYPC3
<lordievader> Still that much 😱
<ducasse> yep :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> fine here, lordievader, and you?
<lordievader> Doing allright 😉
<BluesKaj> and ducasse ?
<ducasse> good here, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> good :-)
<ducasse> serious amount of snow overnight, with more to come...
<BluesKaj> we had a few cms yesterday, not too bad
<BluesKaj> the skiers, boarders and snowmobilers wtll be happy there, ducasse
<ducasse> i'm sure they will, no need to go to the mountains during the winter holidays if this keeps up :)
<BluesKaj> we have sheild hills here, ancient mountains rounded down by numerous ice ages
<BluesKaj> shield
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<oerheks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<lotuspsychje> got a weird issue with a seagate 1TB external, works on my bionic but not on the customers laptop, unless i plug my other external hd to it,they get both popped up then
<lotuspsychje> single it kinda freezes
<oerheks> LVM perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> tryed ntfs ext4
<lotuspsychje> hostbyte=DID ERROR
<oerheks> no idea :-(
<lotuspsychje> very weird
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
<daftykins> nicomachus: do you still have your Nexus 5x around? surprised i haven't seen the Feb security update yet
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<xangua> Good err midnight
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<xangua> Hello
<lotuspsychje> check your invite xangua :p
<lotuspsychje> 114mb updates on bionic woot
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> good, thanks - and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😆
<ducasse> 22 package updates today...
<lordievader> I'm having a nice problem with my initramfs. It fails to boot.
<lordievader> Not really sure why yet. I think because systemd's rootprefix changed.
<lordievader> Unfortunately no time to troubleshoot.
<ducasse> what error do you get?
<lordievader> That is the thing, I don't get any.
<lordievader> At the point where it should ask for my luks password, it doesn't.
<ducasse> hmm, odd.
<lordievader> Yes,
<lordievader> I think this is the cause: https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2017-07-16-systemd-rootprefix.html
<ducasse> sounds possible, i've no idea how gentoo is typically set up
<pauljw> hi everyone
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<pauljw> hi EriC^^ :)  how are you doing?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<lordievader> 👋
<pauljw> good thanks.
<pauljw> hi lordievader :)
<lordievader> Hey pauljw
<lordievader> What are you up to today?
<pauljw> about 5'6"... :)  nothing going on here.  how about you?
<oerheks> hey guys, Nuis got gold @ 1500 meter :-D
<lordievader> pauljw: Playing with data 😁
<pauljw> :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> :wave
<lordievader> 👋*
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw :-)
<pauljw> :)
<lotus-seagate> nacc: alive?
<nacc> lotus-seagate: mostly
<lotus-seagate> nacc: wich package should i bug against for an usb autosuspend bug?
<lotus-seagate> nacc: scenario was this= clean install of xenial and seagate 1TB doesnt popup by default, had to disable usb autosuspend
<nacc> lotus-seagate: probably linux
<nacc> (kernel)
<lotus-seagate> nacc: ok tnx mate
<nacc> lotus-seagate: yw
<lotus-seagate> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> how are you mate
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> Doing good here. How are you guys?
<ducasse> morning, lordievader - all good here, thanks. got your morning coffee yet? :)
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lordievader> Not yet. Colleague hasn't arrived yet.
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> adding usbcore.autosuspend=-1 to grub didnt help grr
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: What are you trying to do?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> whatever i try, i cant get that hd to popup on desktop
<lordievader> Is autosuspend disabled by default on 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> not sure didnt check that actually
<lotuspsychje> oh i did
<lotuspsychje> i tryed 18.04 on the problem machine live
<lotuspsychje> no dice
<lordievader> So it seems a problem with the machine, rather than the software.
<lotuspsychje> yeah tryed messing with bios, but no luck there either
<lordievader> You should add that to the bug report.
<lotuspsychje> ill do
<lotuspsychje> the wird thing lordievader is when i branch the hd in usb before boot it works like a charm
<lotuspsychje> but i cant deliver it that way to a customer right?
<lordievader> "branch the hd" what do you mean with that?
<lotuspsychje> i want it plug n play
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: aka: connected usb cable to the 3.0 port before boot
<lotuspsychje> then its recognized
<lordievader> What does udev say about it when you plug it in?
<lotuspsychje> whats the command
<lordievader> `sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev`
<lotus-seagate> lordievader: https://hastebin.com/rozebehasu.makefile
<lotuspsychje> this is after the usb connected boot
<lotuspsychje> then it keeps working
<lordievader> Right, I was more interested in the case where it doesn't work 😋
<lotuspsychje> ok lemme reboot holdon
<jink> :o
<jink> What is this, Windows? :P
<lotus-seagate_> lordievader: https://hastebin.com/ififekurag.makefile
<lotuspsychje> doesnt get recognized now
<lotuspsychje> jink: comodore 64 :p
<lordievader> Udev sees it just fine, also gives it a usb-storage driver.
<lotuspsychje> its a medion akoya...
<lotuspsychje> seagate works just fine on my netbook
<lordievader> Does `dmesg` show anything if it fails to detect?
<lordievader> when it fails to detect*
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> no new lines on plug
<lotuspsychje> i could try this machine on w10 perhaps
<lotuspsychje> see what it does
<lordievader> No usb things either?
<lotuspsychje> nop
<lordievader> Plugging a usb stick in gives some usb info here.
<lotuspsychje> yeah normal usb stick gets detected
<lotuspsychje> with dmesg or syslog
<lotuspsychje> but not that seagate
<lordievader> Is it already time to either blame Seagate or Medion? </sarcasm>
<jink> lotuspsychje: Nice. :D
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: seagate not, as it works on my netbook fine
<lotuspsychje> medion usb port, could be yes
<lordievader> No, Seagate still make shitty drives.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> tested other brand of usb 3.0 didnt work either
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<oerheks> heya BluesKaj :-)
<BluesKaj> hey oerheks :-)
<oerheks> 0' C and sunny day, doggies love it
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj oerheks
<lordievader> How are you guys doing?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader, fine here, and you?
<lordievader> I'm doing good :)
<nacc> hey look at that Xen is gone
<nacc> (not the package, the user on ubuntu-devel-discuss)
<BluesKaj> not in that chat , what about him/her
<nacc> let me find the archive
<nacc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2018-February/017909.html
<nacc> IMO, (and only my own), a troll who seeks to annoy developers
<nacc> I have no idea if they have contributed anything to ubuntu ever, tbh
<oerheks> "with the treatment you generally get on IRC." ..
<nacc> yeah i was starting to wonder if they were someone in here, periodically, but honestly, their attitude as always been terrible, and the folks here are good :)
<oerheks> well, 1st line of support, you need an elephant-skin
<nacc> especially if you are volunteering :)
<nacc> feels weird to complain about it, imo
<oerheks> maybe he/she is a little burned-up, too much, too long on irc?
<oerheks> seen that before, i try to answer 3 Q a day...
<nacc> oerheks: if you can earch the archive, just read their old e-mails
<nacc> essays, not emails
<nacc> that just ramble and annoy :)
<leftyfb> hm
<leftyfb> now I'm curious who that was
<nacc> leftyfb: me too
<leftyfb> "I was recently spending a lot of time helping out in Ubuntu support"
<leftyfb> there was someone a while back complaining about not helping out anymore for some silly reason
<oerheks> leftyfb, yeah, i am looking through logs, but no 'xen'
<leftyfb> yeah, that wasn't the name .. I know that much. I looked through my logs briefly and couldn't find anything. I might spend more time later if I care enough :)
<nicomachus> daftykins: you asked about my 5x at some point recently. I don't have it, I traded it in to Project Fi when I got my Moto x4
<nicomachus> daftykins: I haven't gotten a February update on my x4 yet either. Just got January at the end oft he month.
<TJ-> nacc: leftyfb: Xen's IRC nick was xenar. From his web-site I'd suspect he's suffering some medical problems that influence the behaviour
<nacc> TJ-: i see
<daftykins> nicomachus: ah no worries, i got it yesterday here on 8.1
<oerheks> anyone seeing gopal lately??
<TJ-> what's the factoid for pointing to the basic help resources?
<nicomachus> TJ-: I think !patience has them
<Bashing-om> Maybe !manual - TJ- ?
<nicomachus> daftykins: do you use tasker?
<oerheks> !manual perhaps?
<TJ-> aha!
<TJ-> !manual > TJ-
<ubot5> TJ-, please see my private message
<TJ-> !manual > TJ-
<TJ-> weird, tries to talk to me then stops talking :D
<oerheks> <ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nicomachus> !manual > TJ-
<ubot5> TJ-, please see my private message
<hggdh> you can also /msg ubot5 !manual
<TJ-> Weird, that worked nicomachus :D
<TJ-> hggdh: yes, I did, and was ignored :D
<nicomachus> TJ-: I wonder if using your own name confuses it? not sure how
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> too many requests clustered, perhaps
<nicomachus> meh, that would probably be hard.
<TJ-> nicomachus: yes, I wondered that but it tried to send me a message first time I issued the command but as I have +g I had to /query ubot5 first to open a privmsg channel, then it wouldn't talk to me
<oerheks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-18-04-minimal-install-option
<TJ-> hahaha, that's hardly a 'minimal install' and is now going to confuse users with package 'ubuntu-minimal' or the mini ISO installers
<oerheks> yeah, i think it gives more than with --no-install-recommends
<Bashing-om> !phased-updates
<oerheks> !does-updates-harm-my-install-and-can-i-get-my-money-back ?
<ubot5> oerheks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> oh sorry
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-15
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lordievader - all well?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> i'm good, thanks, waiting for yet more snow today :)
<lordievader> 😉
<ducasse> hehe, forecast says: "cloudy in the morning and heavy snow throughout the day. See warning."
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> still sleepy in main :p
<ducasse> yes, really quiet today
<lotuspsychje> 15mb bionic updates
<lotuspsychje> now gdm shows ubuntu by default and shows the option ubuntu(on wayland)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader ok here ,and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😁
<BluesKaj> Guys, my son is coming to visit and wants to help me upgrade this old pc. We're gonna install a new Asus mobo and intel i5 cpu, so that means going from BIOS to UEFI. and DOS table to GPT. Any suggestions how to proceed without losing my OSs and data, once the new HW is installed? The /efi/boot partition in particular seems to be a hurdle.
<BluesKaj> maybe a clean install then migrating the backed up data is the best choice
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj, yes, i would do a fresh install, done in 15 minutes..
<oerheks> and a backup is not bad, to have
<BluesKaj> definyely oerheks, thanks ...think that's probly the wisest and safest method...a little more work in terms of settings after the install, but worth it in the long run
<BluesKaj> definitely
<oerheks> sure, fresh UEFI mbr, best start for a new machine
<oerheks> start with looking for updates for that uefi bios :-)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is what I would do in that case. Grab a new drive for the new OS. Connect the old one when done with installing.
<oerheks> a 2nd hdd, that would be awesome ..
<oerheks> oh boy, CrazyTux spotted in ##linux
<lordievader> His nick speaks the truth?
<oerheks> jups
<BluesKaj> oerheks, lordievader , yeah already have 2drives on this pc, a ssd and an old WD spinner
<BluesKaj> hehe, the constant search for the ultimate OS continues for poor 'tux
<BluesKaj> and now our friend the the tatertot is involved , this should be interesting :-)
<lordievader> The ultimate OS... well good luck with that.
<LtWorf> on my laptop i set it to legacy BIOS mode and did everything normal
<BluesKaj> lt tried that and I had problems with disk errors and kernel panic, LtWorf
<LtWorf> seems my legacy mode was tested and yours wasn't :D
<BluesKaj> on my lenovo laptop
<LtWorf> hm, i do have a lenovo thinkpad
<BluesKaj> itworked ok for a while then after installing dual boot with W7 the problems started , but they didn't end after removing W7 so i sitched back to uegi and gpt, and now all is well
<BluesKaj> uefi
<BluesKaj> lenovo g500 here
<BluesKaj> legacy mode and\ backflash bios worked perfectly til W7 got into the mix
<JimBunbtu> Lenovo y500 here (since we are dropping models).
<BluesKaj> lenovo is linux friendly and this tutorial rescued my system nicely https://fitzcarraldoblog.wordpress.com/2017/02/10/partitioning-hard-disk-drives-for-bios-mbr-bios-gpt-and-uefi-gpt-in-linux/
<LtWorf> i'm installing a fedora VM for work… their partitioning UI is so bad that it must have been designed by professionals of bad design
<LtWorf> it's not just bad by chance
<BluesKaj> fedora is ok but the attention to media apps was poor
<LtWorf> ehm, aren't they the same media programs that are on other distributions?
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<oerheks> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<lotuspsychje> we going to maastricht tomorrow oerheks
<leftyfb> that spammer is unoriginal
<lotuspsychje> hey leftyfb
<leftyfb> hi
<lotuspsychje> ahh 1600 users
<lotuspsychje> new record from a long time
<oerheks> maastricht .. nice town.. hard to understand the language
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: i hope they understand the color of my money :p
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/QcTBbjZsMg/
<lotuspsychje> hmm that sophisthunter was here this morning aswell
<leftyfb> yep, as cholby69
<oerheks> silly kiddo,
<nacc> good ole gopal
<ducasse> yay?
<oerheks> "but it is an ubuntu package, nacc, so if you don't know the answer, .."
<lotuspsychje> oh no run!
<nacc> oerheks: sigh
<oerheks> :-D
<nacc> robeph: s10gopal has been around for a bit now
<nacc> as far as asking questinos that are totally random
<oerheks> he never looked for an bios update, for his amd R5 issue ..
<nacc> yeah
<lotuspsychje> what has eclipse todo with battery drain omg
<oerheks> so i wonder, why does 14.04 not drain ...
<nacc> lotuspsychje: kernel bug
<nacc> possibly
<robeph> lotuspsychje: I think it's the ubuntu versin
<nacc> or firmware issue on their machine
<oerheks> HP bug only
<nacc> i forget precisely
<nacc> they filed an upstrema bug
<nacc> and then asked every day for a week wehther it was fixed
<nacc> because, after i asked, they didn't know what a bug was
<nacc> i think they possibly still don't
<robeph> [not the eclipse bit he needs the package that isn't in the current version he is using and 16 does,  so upgrade not plausible I assume
<oerheks> that amd R5 m430 is not even supportd by amdgpu
<robeph> can he just add the openjdk repo and pull from there?
<robeph> distro aside?
<nacc> robeph: probably
<oerheks> openjdk ppa ? .. i find only old builds, 2017
<robeph> I'm not keen on debian/apt package management,  I usually use gentoo
<robeph> so not sure what can and can't be done
<robeph> as per https://docs.datastax.com/en/cassandra/3.0/cassandra/install/installOpenJdkDeb.html
<robeph> but if packages are still masked by distro, wouldn't work,  not sure how that all works though,
<robeph> don't wanna tell him to try that and it not be working,  cos probably confuse the poor guy more,
<ducasse> i wonder if he's this helpless irl
<oerheks> it is sad, when you buy a laptop that gives such problems
<robeph> my guess is ESL
<robeph> his english is... a bit interesting and his phrasing,  may be using translator
<robeph> which would account for why a lot of stuff isn't meshing
<nacc> also he has no idea what he's doing
<nacc> generally
<nacc> which is fine
<oerheks> My english conversation is not that good too :-D
<nacc> but then he's doing some ... strange things
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: lol
<hggdh> apart from the nick-spamming
<lotuspsychje> his bug url is crazy
<robeph> oerheks: yeah but if he's using a translator it becomes messier than just not being wonderful at english
<ducasse> he attaches to people who've answered him once
<robeph> hahahah
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<oerheks> how did i become a member ... hmmm?
<hggdh> robeph: no, he is not using a translator, just happens he is not fluent
<ducasse> if i see that link once more i'll have a seizure
<hggdh> the thing with him is he will not stop asking, even when directly asked to
<robeph> okay,  well
<hggdh> (the "I have a problem so somebody *must* help me" syndrome
<robeph> he's one of those fellas.
<robeph> *Sigh*  always a few of those lol
<hggdh> part of the game
<oerheks> TJ- \0/
<TJ-> Afternoon oerheks, how's life?
<oerheks> Do you remember gopal?
<oerheks> good, waiting for diner to be served ( by me )
<TJ-> oerheks: who could forget!?
<oerheks> Don't join #ubuntu then, if you have nightmares
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> and now this guy wants him to use docker - as if that's not adding to the problem
<TJ-> I don't see he's made any updates to the two tracking bug reports (LP and b.k.o.) in a few days
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/02/09/ubuntu-desktop-weekly-update-february-9-2018/
<TJ-> I'm susbcribed; been hoping he'll do a bisect around the 4.4>onwards versions to pin-point where the regression is
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: seen a bug like this before? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ive tryed to add usbcore.autosuspend to kernel line, add to modprobe,disable in laptop-mode-tools nothing worked
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes; sometimes there's power management options in firmware config that affect it
<oerheks> TJ-, i read back, he also didn't look @ HP for a bios update too?
<ducasse> he needs really explicit instructions to do anything at all
<TJ-> oerheks: I did - there isn't one, and it's a common problem across multiple HP models and affects some Windows installs too, which suggests a firmware/ACPI trigger at least
<oerheks> oh oke
<oerheks> i know it is a HP issue, m430
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: one for you :p http://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-install-kde-s-plasma-mobile-on-your-android-smartphone-here-s-how-519792.shtml
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, thanks for the link, but I don't use my phone as a computer, it's just a cheap alctel mini..to me it's just phone and sometimes a camera :-)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<nicomachus> why would I want KDE plasma on my phone
<nacc> lol
<oerheks> no wobbly windows ?
<JimBunbtu> Hey now... I'm using wobbly windows right now
<oerheks> i tried, on this wayland thingy :-(
<nicomachus> I just had a TON of desktop packages autoremoved.
<nicomachus> unity-scope-*, unity-lens-*, unity-services...
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: 18.04 where unity no longer exists ?
<oerheks> New! "MeltdownPrime" and "SpectrePrime,"  pit two CPU cores against each other to trick multi-core systems into giving up cached data.
<oerheks> https://www.techspot.com/news/73305-researchers-discover-two-new-spectre-meltdown-variants.html
<JimBunbtu> it's laughable
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: I'm still on 16.04, and I installed Gnome oveer a year ago
<nacc> nicomachus: you dropped unity on 16.04?
<nacc> nicomachus: it looks to be a (relatively serious) regrssion due to compiz
<xangua> When is unity 9 out?
<kostkon> 9?
<oerheks> Release Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS (Xenial Xerus) on March 1, 2018 \0/
<nacc> xangua: no such thing, afaik
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-16
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, all
<EriC^^> good morning lordievader ducasse
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^ ducasse
<lordievader> How are you all?
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, lordievader - all going well?
<ducasse> ok here, lordievader
<EriC^^> good you? lordievader ducasse
<lordievader> Doing alright here :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JimBunbtu> g'morn
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBunbtu
<pauljw> hi everyone
<jink> Hi Paul.
<BluesKaj> Hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi jink, BluesKaj :)
<nicomachus> nacc: yes I dropped unity on 16.04.
<nacc> nicomachus: it was a bug :)
<nacc> nicomachus: fwiw
<nacc> compiz migrated when it shouldn't have
<nacc> (as it required unity to be rebuilt)
<nicomachus> huh
<nacc> upgrade wouldn't have done it, but a dist-upgrade would have (as its allowed to remove broken packages)
<nacc> thanks to your message, we caught it after only a few hours :)
<nicomachus> I did a full-upgrade
 * daftykins never runs standard 'apt upgrade' s
<nicomachus> same
<nicomachus> it's always 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<daftykins> still got a couple of machines on 14.04 so i can't use all the features of apt and have to mix it with apt-get still :<
<nicomachus> Huh. paste.ubuntu.com has a new disclaimer at the top of the page...
<daftykins> o rly
<nicomachus> nacc: updating my rpi now for the first time in a week or so. still autoremoving a lot of the python packages that my laptop removed yesterday, but not the unity packages (it has MATE installed): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xBY4DR35Sd/
<nicomachus> daftykins: This site is intended for use as a short-term exchange of pasted information between parties. All submitted data is considered public information. Submitted data is not guaranteed to be permanent, and may be removed at any time. Please do not set up programs to send data to this site in an automated fashion; it is intended to be used directly by humans.
<daftykins> well well, so they're actually gonna start removing things eh?
<daftykins> believe it when i (don't) see it
<nicomachus> there's a new dropdown selection for expiration date, too
<daftykins> ooh very nice
<daftykins> i love that about Nextcloud, if i share a pic to you i can make it expire at midnight
<nicomachus> "None, A Day, A Week, A Month, A Year" with an additional exclaimer of: Paste expirations (or lack thereof) are approximate and not guaranteed
<daftykins> hah
<nicomachus> I wonder how many archived, useful posts on AskUbuntu and StackExchage are going to be destroyed by that
<nacc> nicomachus: full/dist same
<nacc> nicomachus: yeah the latter case is what we expected
<daftykins> mmm i still type dist-upgrade tbh
<daftykins> should really move on from that habit, but eh
<nacc> yeah for apt it's the same
<daftykins> heh i've got an ancient WD Caviar SE 250GB drive in one of my ubuntu servers, it has a 7.2 year power on time
<daftykins> still totally clean SMART
<nicomachus> nacc: how do I change a wiki page?
<nicomachus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome
<nicomachus> this page lists the wrong IRC channel
<nicomachus> they ahve the support channel as ##folding, but it's #fah
<nacc> nicomachus: login first
<nacc> then edit it?
<nacc> nicomachus: you need to be in the right team to have permission, iirc
<nicomachus> oh.
<ducasse> nicomachus: you need to be in the wiki-editors team
<nacc> ducasse: thanks
<nicomachus> well, #fah just directed me to a separate forum. Doesn't seem to be an IRC support channel.
<nacc> heh
<nicomachus> I think that folding at home should be easier to install than this...
<nicomachus> the stanford page lists 3 .deb packages. 1 installs fine, the other 2 depend on deprecated packages.
<nicomachus> the Ubuntu wiki lists 4 different installers, all abandoned or non-working
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> you after a space heater or something? :)
<nicomachus> Just figured I'd go with the light process and do my part.... but it's not that easy apparently.
<nicomachus> I have a PC at home that's always running but that I only use about an hour a day. Might as well do some good.
<daftykins> hmm
<ducasse> afternoon, daftykins - all going well?
<daftykins> heyup \o
<creativ3> Anyone else having problems with Oracle VirtualBox through the software center? (it freezes when I click run).
<nicomachus> creativ3: this isn't a support channel. try #ubuntu
<daftykins> creativ3: also you appear to be running Mint, not Ubuntu - and no they're not the same :)
<creativ3> daftykins: How can you see that btw?
<daftykins> it's magic
<nicomachus> ~mint@188.113.85.253
<nicomachus> oh. sorry. right, magic
<daftykins> :)
<creativ3> Pretty new to linux and IRC. Would like to know how to see these things here.
<nicomachus> creativ3: when you log into IRC it lists your hostname and IP, unless cloaked (see #freenode for more info). Yours is ~mint@188.113.85.253. you can see it yourself by typing '/whois creativ3'
<creativ3> Thank you. How can I cloak this info?
<nicomachus> '/join #freenode' and ask them.
<daftykins> it is wrong to hide what distro you are running in order to get help elsewhere, just so you know
<nicomachus> also true.
<creativ3> daftykins: I have heard mint and ubuntu are the same, and I was not getting any help on the other mint chat. I apologize.
<nicomachus> they are not.
<daftykins> that's wrong, but yeah that's common because their community is non-existant... also no good reason that distro exists at all really
<creativ3> I was guided to distrowatch and to dl the top OS there by someone I know, since I want to stop using Windows and try and go over to GNU/Linux instead.
<nicomachus> distrowatch's ranking are distorted because it's only judged by page visits to a distro's website, not actual downloads.
<nicomachus> Ubuntu is the #1 installed linux distro and is a better option for first-time users than Mint.
<creativ3> nicomachus: I did not know this. Thanks for the info about that.
<nicomachus> np
<nacc> when is it appropriate to \ignore donofrio?
<nacc> i'm getting close
<tomreyn> when he adds M$_ to his nickname
<hggdh> nacc: actually, you can opt to not engage anymore with him
<nacc> hggdh: yeah i need to
<nacc> hggdh: i'm bad at that :/
<hggdh> :-)
<nacc> if you hadn't noticed :)
<hggdh> usually we all are sort of bad in letting go
<hggdh> he could go with this on -offtopic, or even -discuss, but this is not an issue for +1
<nacc> i've got the canonical wsl folks to know there is that other channel now :)
<nacc> so hopefully he'll stay there
<hggdh> ok, so I will not boot him out
<nacc> yeah, hopefully they do it correctly
<nacc> also they don't seem to know how to fix issues with the development release, so i don't know why they are runnignit
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-17
<oerheks> yay dungeons2 giveaway @ gog https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/
<oerheks> and DalekSec is back \0/
<ducasse> good morning, all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<oerheks> hi gals & girls & bots
<BluesKaj> Hey oerheks
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj :-D
<oerheks> leaving google-chrome running overnight, gives 10 zombies
<BluesKaj> really?
<oerheks> yeah, i wasn't able to paste one line.. then checked top
<BluesKaj> chrome has been acting up here , slow to show bookmarks in the drop downs etc 0
<oerheks> ahh, it got a build-in user-blocker
<oerheks> .. and an add-blocker
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> my son is cming to visit and we're gona install a new mobo with i5 cpu, just trying to figure out the best method to convert from BIOS/MS DOS to UEFI/GPT '''saving my home dir to the outboard drive to start, then we'll go from there
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-18
<Sven_vB> what are the major factors influencing how some graphics cards are supported-by-default for epic times and others for some fewer years?
<daftykins> do you have an example of something you claim was supported for a short span?
<Sven_vB> nah, I wouldn't call either timespan "short". one card that works nicely in Xenial is my [AMD/ATI] 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 40). cards I've problems with are nVidia GT216 [GeForce GT 220] (rev a2) and G72 [GeForce 7200 GS / 7300 SE] (rev a1).
<daftykins> using noveau against those nvidia cards?
<Sven_vB> nope, couriously resolution got worse when/as long as I had nouveau-firmware installed.
<Sven_vB> I'm less hoping for a fix for the old card but rather some guidelines for what to look out for when I'll buy some new graphics card in a few weeks.
<daftykins> nouveau being the open source driver, i'd actually be aiming to say that you should only be using the proprietary driver for best support
<daftykins> well, what have you been experiencing... as issues?
<daftykins> use-case is pretty top on understanding which cards you should aim for
<daftykins> i.e. i have no idea what you do or use your computer(s) for :D
<Sven_vB> mostly text editors, sometimes a bit of gaming, rather low-end on the 3D power, so I aim to for cards that will be supported for a long time. also I prefer ones with no moving parts, if that's even an option today.
<daftykins> yeah we call those passive cards
<daftykins> the AMD Mach64 you mention is some ancient museum piece - and the nvidia ones are old sure, but i don't see why they'd give any issues on the desktop for the most part - so an example would be good
<Sven_vB> I didn't write down the exact resolutions, but my gut's estimate is 1280x900-ish w/o nouveau and 800x600-ish after I installed nouveau-firmware.
<daftykins> are you specifically avoiding the nvidia proprietary driver for some reason?
<Sven_vB> just the comfort of the illusion that in theory, I could have all of my software audited. :)
<daftykins> that's ridiculous
<Sven_vB> yeah. the real reason is probably more about laziness, whether there are extra steps required after the Ubuntu install.
<daftykins> a single package install
<daftykins> there's even the hardware drivers program that suggests one click installs of a recommended driver for your given hardware
<Sven_vB> is this going towards a conclusion that the differences in support timespan are just about whether the drivers are shipped by default?
<daftykins> nouveau is a reverse engineered driver, my understanding is that the devs try to make things work as much as possible by just hacking away at it and trying things - this means some cards may work better than others
<daftykins> why anyone would knowingly hamstring themselves to running their own hardware worse for the sake of, at best, 'principles' regarding the code they run, is beyond my comprehension
<daftykins> especially if you don't read every single line of source to the kernel and every program you are making use of right now
<daftykins> i'd rather take a stab at why the resolutions are wrong, be it down to driver or bugs in being old VGA attached monitors... as is often the way
<daftykins> essentially, doing what you're doing now... you can't buy anything that'll last, because anything new will have bad support under nouveau - and anything old may've been dropped by nvidia
<daftykins> is all that making sense?
<Sven_vB> well, plugging in another card is easier than doing a web search about which driver package to install. :) I'll still do the latter now since none of my cards work sufficiently well out of the box. (the ATI has wrong aspect ration on all available resolutions.) it just got me curious about what makes those differences. nouveau having to rev.engineer it sounds like nVidia doesn't like to share lots of technical details. does ATI
<Sven_vB> do that better? is that why their cards worked easier for me?
<daftykins> no AMD are far, far worse for driver hassles
<daftykins> the card you have is a museum piece, how to draw a picture hasn't changed much for that, so it's supported well
<daftykins> you say search online, but i've already explained there's a feature built into ubuntu that'll recommend the right driver
<Sven_vB> yeah I'd have to search for that feature as well, looks like some of my customization stuff hid that wizard away.
<daftykins> use an app searcher in your desktop and start typing 'driver' and see what comes up
<Sven_vB> "how to draw a picture hasn't changed much for that" <-- that was my thinking, thus I'd have expected to get at least slow 2D graphics in a somewhat useful resolution even for less-supported cards with nouveau.
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> put it this way, when the GTX 750 Ti and GTX 970 came out... nvidia did something different - and ubuntu wouldn't even boot with systems that had those cards in
<Sven_vB> eww
<daftykins> a kernel boot parameter had to be passed, "nomodeset", to even display a desktop because at the time nouveau didn't support them
<Sven_vB> oh yeah I remember, that was quite a pain.
<daftykins> big headache in the support channels, yeah
<Sven_vB> btw yes the "you can't buy anything that'll last" totally made sense for the nVidia cards. and still you say ATI has even worse problems? did I just have lots of lucky picks in the past then?
<daftykins> i disagree with that being true of nvidia, because again you're only judging function by not knowing how to run the proper drivers for your hardware to make it run correctly to begin with
<daftykins> it's AMD btw, they bought ATI many many years ago so ATI no longer exists
<Sven_vB> ah ok. do AMD share their tech details more freely? haven't heard of reverse-engineered ATI drivers yet… or is it just nobody was willing to invest the effort?
<daftykins> the 'radeon' driver was the old open source driver for AMD cards, it's highly likely that's what's in use with the model you mentioned earlier
<daftykins> now AMD are working on their own open source driver, known as 'amdgpu' which killed off a huge number of cards, by not supporting them at all
<Sven_vB> the Mach64 VT uses atyfb according to lspci
<daftykins> should be quite clear from /var/log/Xorg.0.log too - although i think that file location has been moved now
<daftykins> if that really is the driver in use, then that's some framebuffer technique that is as basic as it gets
<Sven_vB> yeah, and it works pretty well. I could probably even tell my screen OSD to add black borders right and left, to fix the aspect ratio.
<daftykins> let me guess, VGA cable? :)
<Sven_vB> yes
<daftykins> 90% of your problems will come from holding onto that antiquated tech
<daftykins> digital is just better (DVI, HDMI, displayport, etc)
<daftykins> if it were working properly you'd have the native resolution and wouldn't have to mess about with anything
<Sven_vB> unfortunately the Mach64 doesn't have any non-VGA ports
<daftykins> no, because it's a museum piece
<daftykins> is the rest of your hardware old too?
<daftykins> grep -i model /proc/cpuinfo
<Sven_vB> it's mixed. I the PC where I use that Mach64 in is actually rather new, the CPU and RAM are rather insane for my usual tasks.
<Sven_vB> does the fact that AMD develops an open source driver mean they're more close to the idea of free software, than nVidia is?
<daftykins> seems a lot like you're still chasing down the wrong path to me
<Sven_vB> any card that I'll buy nowadays will probably be hugely overpowered for my use, so why not consider ethical aspects in the choice?
<daftykins> if you have a modern enough card to be supported, then once their open driver works properly and has all the features the properietary one (fglrx) used to, then it'll be good, but i don't think they're there yet
<daftykins> i've already said my piece on that, knowingly making something run worse because you don't agree with the idea of a closed driver - is insanity
<daftykins> that aside, allegedly nvidia will be a bad choice for Wayland when the day eventually comes that it's the default (not for a while)
<Sven_vB> even if I were to install proprietary drivers (like fglrx temporarily), I should still think about what vendor strategies to reward economically.
<Sven_vB> will read about Wayland :)
<Sven_vB> anyway, thanks for your thoughts. I'll have another try getting the GT216 to work now. :) maybe I can even defer buying the new card then.
<Bashing-om> Sven_vB: See: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases .
<Sven_vB> woah! looks like nouveau just flinched from the VGA! now via HDMI, it's actually rendering 1280x1024 as well.
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, thanks!
<daftykins> :) VGA is horrible
<daftykins> often there are bugs which makes the cards fail to receive the EDID info from the monitor, so the settings are set wrong
<Sven_vB> yeah, I wish xrandr would accept "just use that anyway I don't mind whether the screen will look strange" like back in Win98 times
<Sven_vB> daftykins, the tool you meant which should have made it easy to install the proprietary drivers, probably was software-properties-gtk. it had no options for me earlier, when the card was connected via VGA. now via HDMI, it does indeed suggest two packages.
<daftykins> i couldn't name it because i don't use ubuntu desktop - and it's been too long since i did know the name :)
<daftykins> what are you being offered, then? and i hope we're talking about one of the nvidia cards
<Sven_vB> yeah, I'm trying the GT216 again. unfortunately I can't copy the text from that wizard. too haughty to retype it though, I'll find another way to get those suggestions. will have to get them text-based anyway if I want to teach puppet to deal with them.
<daftykins> screenshot...
<daftykins> no point automating what's different on a case by case basis
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> 91mb bionic updates :p
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> gtg lots todo today
<lotuspsychje> ttyl guys
<EriC^^> morning all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<pauljw> hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-10
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Morning ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> hiya lordievader - all well here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing alright here :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<marcoagpinto> guys!!!!
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!!
<marcoagpinto> Hey
<EoflaOE> Hello, how are you?
<marcoagpinto> I am on medical leave with a broken arm
<marcoagpinto> what's up?
<EoflaOE> Finished the session of the school earlier because of weather conditions.
<EoflaOE> I hope you feel better marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> the damn hospital took one month to find out because the doctor said there was no need for x-ray
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Did they find out the cause?
<marcoagpinto> yes, I fall at home on 3-JAN and went to the hospital 2 days after
<marcoagpinto> the doctor touched my arm and said it was just a muscule inflamation and no need for x-ray radiatio expusure
<marcoagpinto> But last week the pains didn't end so I did ulrasound and there it was
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: OK. I hope that the pains will end. By the way I am planning to put my project to my Launchpad PPA.
<marcoagpinto> cool
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Thanks, and version 0.0.8 will be done in the near future. It has reached RC2 at the moment.
<pizzaiolo> hope you start to feel better marcoagpinto!
<marcoagpinto> pizzaiolo: I have hope it won't require surgery
<ducasse> marcoagpinto: let's hope they don't have to break it open again. hope you feel better soon
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> now I can only buy one bottle of cola at once
<marcoagpinto> day 27 I have the x-ray plus doctor
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> have them delivered to your home ;)
<pizzaiolo> ducasse don't enable him >_>
<ducasse> he would have figured that out for himself when he became desperate enough :)
<marcoagpinto> anyway, mum was angry at me saying that cola makes the bones weak
<marcoagpinto> but that is why I drink special milk
<marcoagpinto> (calcium + vitamin D)
<Bashing-om> UWN617 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue617 :D
<marcoagpinto> 18.04.4 release date postponed by a week
<marcoagpinto> :(
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: only the iso's. If you have 18.04 installed now, you already have 18.04.4 if you've kept up to date with package updates
<Bashing-om> ^ :D
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhh
<daftykins> unless the point is to install with the newer HWE
<daftykins> i feel we've discussed this and you still don't understand
<marcoagpinto> the other day I tried to download the iso and it was .3
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> oki
<marcoagpinto> I ran my VMs two days ago
<marcoagpinto> tomorrow I will run again
<daftykins> do you know what happens to change the number? a package updates a text file
<daftykins> :P
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> night
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<callmebhawesh> hello!
<lotuspsychje> welcome callmebhawesh
<callmebhawesh> thanks!
<callmebhawesh> can anyone told me that why an error has occured when checking for livepatch updates ?
<lotuspsychje> callmebhawesh: if you are on ubuntu, you can ask support questions in the #ubuntu main channel
<callmebhawesh> alright!
<lotuspsychje> this channel we use for discussions
<callmebhawesh> can you please tell me, what type of discussion? so that it'll be easy for me to get involve, as i am new here, so it'd be nice to you :)
<lotuspsychje> callmebhawesh: certainly, this channel is for discussions related to ubuntu
<callmebhawesh> oh! great
<callmebhawesh> can i ask you where are you from ?
<lotuspsychje> sure, belgium
<callmebhawesh> oh great!
<Bashing-om> callmebhawesh: ^ But do not ask lotuspsychje to share his fine chocolate - He hides it well too :(
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sarnold> it's not fair, belgium has both good chocolate *and* good waffles
<sarnold> good fries and good beer
<lotuspsychje> its true :p
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> popey: im testing ephemeral, nice job
<lotuspsychje> hey akemhp
<akemhp> Hey lotuspsychje.
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: I have .4
<marcoagpinto> I just checked
<marcoagpinto> [
<marcoagpinto> [21:19] <daftykins> unless the point is to install with the newer HWE
<marcoagpinto> what is HWE?
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubot5> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> oerheks: thanks
<oerheks> yw
<tomreyn> so ... user needs help unpacking source code from iso file to start a business.
<ducasse> sounds like an /ignore
<tomreyn> that wasn't worth waking up for.
<ducasse> nope, go back to bed
<leftyfb> they want to create their own distribution and continue unity development, but don't know how to use a text editor or basic understanding of a linux distrubtion
<tomreyn> there's also #ubuntu-unity
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if bug #1862016 should be assigned by an admin towards https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent/issues ?
<ubot5> bug 1862016 in qbittorrent (Ubuntu) "qbittorrent crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862016
<popey> lotuspsychje: I just snapped it. Cassidy did most of the work :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> works properly
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-12
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<guiverc> G'day lotuspsychje , fyi: If I've stolen your bug report (1862016) let me know (or steal it back).. I really was too lazy & didn't look deep into it...  sigabrt/sigsegv may be different issues..
<lotuspsychje> bug #1862016
<ubot5> bug 1862016 in qbittorrent (Ubuntu) "qbittorrent crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862016
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: ah you mean you added the git, and i should delete qbittorrent(ubuntu) right?
<guiverc> No - yeah I added the upstream issue once I finally got around to pasting something there, but no I'm suggesting you can delete the git ref. if you consider me "stealing"  your bug report,  my own comment days ago mentioned my issue maybe different (it was what I encountered on your request to try it... why I used your report)
<lotuspsychje> i dont mind stealing, as long as it gets attention
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: still think the same occurs for me, cause 1st time launch i can also delay the crash and search keywords, but once i add a torrent to the list it crashes
<lotuspsychje> weird issue
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: meanwhile, i got 2 other bugs to play with lol
<lotuspsychje> bug #1862150    and bug #1862756
<ubot5> bug 1862150 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver produces high cpu and fan on 18.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862150
<ubot5> bug 1862756 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Openbox leaves a trail on new windows" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862756
<guiverc> i'm playing with the openbox one too...
<kenperkins> ok, trying to figure out a terminal app that supports tabs that resizes font size consistently on all tabs when you Ctrl-+ or Ctrl--
<pragmaticenigma> no such thing
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: i didnt expect nvidia to have the trail too
<lotuspsychje> interesting bug
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: did you affect the bug also? think we can mark it back 'confirmed' nwo too right?
<lotuspsychje> *now
<guiverc> alas it's not new, (bionic; I didn't addt tag I probably should have), i'll have used nouveau - though given it was a kubuntu install I should check...
<guiverc> great point - not sure I did that..
<lotuspsychje> allrighty :p back on track
<guiverc> hold on, sorry you were bionic (18.04), I'm mixing up bugs (openbox trail, gnome-mpv..)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: tested the openbox bug on both bionic & focal
<lotuspsychje> both affected
<guiverc> the stupid p4/pentium-d box has added about 5oC to this temperature of this room I didn't need
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: guess what, gnome-mpv also crashes on 20.04 here
<guiverc> :(  but mainly as you won't be using i386 I bet... it didn't crash for me on my amd64
<lotuspsychje> does here
<lotuspsychje> so we can rule out architecture issue?
<lotuspsychje> oh wait i was testing the default video player
<guiverc> :|   i tested two amd64 boxes (this c2q-9400 20.04 & c2d-e6320 18.04.4) without issue, but that's minimal testing anyway...
<lotuspsychje> its totem that crashes for me
<lotuspsychje> lemme test mpv on my bionic box
<lotus|NUC> guiverc: ok, works here 64bit
<guiverc> :)   (as it fits with what I found)
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> bug #1854085 is what i had :p
<ubot5> bug 1854085 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem segfaults on launch" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854085
<guiverc> ack
<lotuspsychje_> dsl disconnects :p
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> credits to you Bashing-om bug #1794876 answer #8
<ubot5> bug 1794876 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad doesn't work out-of-the-box in Ubuntu 18.04.1 with ThinkPad X1 carbon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794876
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Naw not me ... was tomreyn that did that leg work :P
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn has enough cookies already lol
<Bashing-om> We fatten him up for the slaughter :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-13
<tomreyn> pfft! :-P
<Bashing-om> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubot5> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> doctor says no
<Bashing-om> Me also - no sugar :(
<tomreyn> pun on "computer says no" intended.
<tomreyn> i don't rmemeber and don't see any indication of me working on this bug though
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: I was peeking over you shoulder when you provided the solution :D
<tomreyn> oh ok :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> good noon
<jeremy31> 4 minutes early
<lotuspsychje> hey jeremy31
<jeremy31> hi
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.76.78 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<ubot5> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.28.96 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-14
<leftyfb> sarnold: I had synergy running on a jailbroken iphone at one point :)
<sarnold> you know I always thought iOS would be better if you could right click on things :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-February/040901.html
<lotuspsychje> grub | mra90 start here
<lotuspsychje> !grub | mra90
<ubot5> mra90: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mra90> ok so in case of bootable USB device the beginning of device memory is actually a grub image?
<lotuspsychje> mra90: not sure i understand your end goal exactly, but grub installs from your ubuntu install media towards your HD
<lotuspsychje> mra90: now are you asking wich location grub has on the install medium, or do you want to know if grub can be installed on a persistent ubuntu usb?
<mra90> lotuspsychje, yes the former
<mra90> I want to know how USB device wa set up in regards to boot
<mra90> I mean how is it able to boot ubuntu
<mra90> it must come with a boot record right
<lotuspsychje> mra90: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<mra90> lotuspsychje, but I don't see the information if live USB with ubuntu has MBR on it
<lotuspsychje> nedR: i had cases where xubuntu worked better then lubuntu on one computer brand
<lotuspsychje> nedR: but as leftyfb mentioned, try and see for yourself on your hardware both
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: I didn't know lxde and xfce have both stopped focusing on low-end hardware. That's a pitty. Who is left?
<pragmaticenigma> This is the hard part... saying the stoped focus isn't totally correct either
<lotuspsychje> https://betanews.com/2018/07/30/ubuntu-linux-lubuntu-old-lxqt/
<oerheks> lxqt might be more lightweight
<nedR> lotuspsychje, thanks.. yeah my use case is that i want to install it alongside gnome to run terraria which seems to run out of ram by few hundred megs... on a 10 year old laptop.. so ram is top priority but cpu performance is kinda important too
<lotuspsychje> nedR: why along side gnome, when you can use the real flavour?
<nedR> lotuspsychje, i don't know i just don't want to change my complete desktop and workflow for one game
<nedR> don't want to open that pandoras box
<lotuspsychje> nedR: in your case, i would go for the real flavour, perhaps minimal even and tweak your system around
<nedR> just yet
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I think the better term is that Lubuntu devs are less focused on older hardware, but still focused on creating a low resource requirement for LXDE
<nedR> yeah but that would involve reformatting, repartitioning, freeing space... right.. seems a bit more trouble than its worth
<lotuspsychje> the better your system performs overall, the better your game will be nedR
<nedR> but is it really low resource requirement if it doesn't run well on old hardware
<leftyfb> Steam is not
<lotuspsychje> there are low end graphic linux games on steam too
<lotuspsychje> but 4gb ram...thats gonna need alot of system tweaking
<lotuspsychje> nedR: got a spinner or ssd in there?
<nedR> Terraria used to run on 512 mb ram... its official requirement is 4gb on steamos/linux.. but i guess updates. and ubuntu today changed it a bit
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't say they dropped older hardware support, they're just less concerned with how it might run on a computer from 10 years ago compared to one that was released 5 years ago
<leftyfb> nedR: https://forums.terraria.org/index.php?threads/i-finally-found-a-way-to-run-terraria-on-ubuntu-playonlinux.5477/
<leftyfb> nedR: I bet the game wuld run better in wine than steam, as far as memory usage goes
<nedR> lotuspsychje, spinner lol...its funny how times and perceptions change... on my system i sometime accidentally launch calculator instead of libreoffice calc... gnome-calc takes longer to load than libreoffice due to it being a snap
<lotuspsychje> with 4gb ram, you need to loose gnome
<nedR> leftyfb, unfortunately game doesn't seem to run without steam from what i tried
<leftyfb> nedR: did you read the link? Did you try with playonlinux?
<nedR> oh sorry am reading now
<nedR> one clarification pls.. if i install xfce alongside gnome... and use that during login.. you are saying some parts of gnome will still be running?
<lotuspsychje> if you use ubuntu-desktop as base, it will act like it still
<lotuspsychje> unless you start tweaking your services etc
<nedR> ah ok thanks
<nedR> didn't realise that
<nedR> will still give it a shot
<lotuspsychje> that doesnt mean xfce will run gnome parts
<lotuspsychje> nedR: i always install: preload, haveged, bleachbit, stacer, tweak startup items, tweak system services,...
<lotuspsychje> uninstall software you dont use
<nedR> wow thats a lot of cool stuff i need to check out.. i am jotting this down for later.. thanks a million..
<nedR> This 4 year old article (https://askubuntu.com/questions/728845/how-to-install-xfce-alongside-with-gnome-in-trusty) recommends running sudo -i apt-get install xfwm4 xfce4-panel xfce4-settings xfce4-session xfce4-terminal xfdesktop4 xfce4-taskmanager tango-icon-theme thunar instead of sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop because of possible issues/bloat.. is this still relevant advice?
<nedR> apt-get install xfwm4 xfce4-panel xfce4-settings xfce4-session xfce4-terminal xfdesktop4 xfce4-taskmanager tango-icon-theme thunar
<nedR> instead of
<nedR>   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nedR> is this true?
<pragmaticenigma> I wouldn't trust that article
<nedR> pragmaticenigma, ah ok.. so i will go with  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<pragmaticenigma> xubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it holds all the necassary components needed by XFCE to run properly... the only "bloat" i could think of is it might pull lightdm, which isn't going to hurt anything
<nedR> or sudo -i
<nedR> apt-get install --no-install-recommends xubuntu-desktop ?
<pragmaticenigma> considering xubuntu-desktop is only a "recommends" package... I'm guessing that won't accomplish anything
<nedR> So sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop is the way to go?
<pragmaticenigma> that is the way I would do it
<oerheks> i would install side-by-side, no clutter of other desktop services and programms
<lotuspsychje> +1 oerheks
<nedR> google thinks i am a bot because i am asking too many questions :(
<nedR> oerheks, you mean xubuntu on separate partition?
<oerheks> yes
<nedR> ah ok.. thats a bit too much commitment at this point.. that is a more of a third date kinda thing... and i just going to meet xfce :)
<nedR> ok installing.. hope it doesn't blow up my system :)
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh... did someone mention "cola"?
<oerheks> no, corona ..
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<oerheks> si .. pepsi
<marcoagpinto> I am joking
<oerheks> oke, i am not serious
<marcoagpinto> nice MS Office feature in bug reports: "Include screenshot"
<oerheks> uh oh
<marcoagpinto> but months have gone by and my bibliography is still all messed up
<marcoagpinto> the numbers don't fit the lines
<marcoagpinto> IEEE
<marcoagpinto> the columns*
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-15
<ducasse> good morning
<oerheks> leftyfb, is there no snap in wsl ?
<oerheks> :-P
<leftyfb> :P
<oerheks> just a sum of the snaps published on snapcraft twitter
<oerheks> * besides  a ton of graphics editors and mediatoys
<leftyfb> interesting ...
<leftyfb> Interacting with snapd is not yet supported on Windows Subsystem for Linux.
<leftyfb> This command has been left available for documentation purposes only.
<leftyfb> that's what I get from trying to install something from snap
<leftyfb> snapd is installed though
<oerheks> :-)
<leftyfb> I wonder if WSL2 will support it. It's supposed to be running an actual kernel
<leftyfb> I've been saying for over 10 years now, Windows should just be a DE on top of a linux kernel
<leftyfb> I think it's going to happen some day
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-start-conquering-the-windows-10-world-529149.shtml .
<leftyfb> it'll happen, just a matter of time. They're packaging a linux kernel with WSL2, they're running linux in their cloud stuff. They have a whole department dedicated to linux.
<leftyfb> the trick is though, to still allow Windows applications to run natively, or close to it. Just making it all work on a linux distro isn't the solution or else people wouldn't have a reason to pay for it. Maybe support, but meh.
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Yhe world is changing and MS is adapting :P
<Bashing-om> The*
<leftyfb> it's better than how they used to react
<leftyfb> good for them
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Seems the cloud is the driving force.
<leftyfb> and mobile
<leftyfb> the desktop OS is becoming less important
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: Yeah - desktop is becoming a thing of the past - PDAs are it - But I stick with my ole desktop. :P
<popey> leftyfb, no, currently snaps don't work out of the box on WSL2 because systemd
<popey> oerheks: what would you prefer i tweet about from the snapcraft account, out of interest?
<oerheks> any short announcement about a snap, and preferably the short snap install <package> with that.
<oerheks> i like the games most
<oerheks> sorta spammed #ubuntu with
<oerheks> snap install 0ad jgalaxian scummvm glimpse-editor urban-terror micropolis liveforspeed ponysay bombsquad openspades os-runes liko-12 sdlpop warzone2100 hedgewars snap install 0ad jgalaxian scummvm glimpse-editor urban-terror micropolis liveforspeed ponysay bombsquad openspades os-runes liko-12 sdlpop warzone2100 hedgewars duckmarines spelunky pin-town sudoku-game boa xonotic openra ohmygiraffe
<oerheks> oops, something is double
<popey> i do like sdlpop
<oerheks> and talk about the usage of snap; recently i learned about snap find --section
<oerheks> snap find --section=games and so on
<popey> yeah, that's handy
<leftyfb> popey: yeah, I saw a post waking through getting snaps running on WSL2. Didn’t look too difficult but certainly not an out of box experience.
<popey> I think the goal is to get that all working.
<popey> We recently hired a developer advocate who works closely with Microsoft on this stuff, and we're hiring an engineer for it too.
<leftyfb> Would make sense with all the focus on snaps
<leftyfb> Any whispers of Microsoft adding their own x-server ? :)
<popey> Dunno actually. I'm going to WSL Conf next month. I'll ask :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hmm, maybe there are 5.3 issues going bug #1863455
<ubot5> bug 1863455 in Ubuntu "USB system (mouse and keybord) are not working since kernel update to 5.3.0-26 and 5.3.0-28" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1863455
<ducasse> good morning
<oerheks> raspbian, popos .. i only support w̶i̶n̶d̶o̶w̶s̶
<oerheks> and Chihuahuas
<daftykins> another "but it's still APT" type? :)
<jeremy31> its based on Ubuntu
<daftykins> i doubt they've ever claimed that before :)
<jeremy31> They didn't read the fine print about support
<daftykins> unsurprising :) people today don't even read topics on join
<oerheks> they did not took the plastic of the manual too
<marcoagpinto> guys!
<marcoagpinto> glad to see you are active
<marcoagpinto> I have a technical question
<marcoagpinto> the MHz mean the speed of a computer in millions of cycles per second... each machine code mnemonic would take N cycles to execute... I am sure the term changed?
<marcoagpinto> millicycles?
<marcoagpinto> nanocycles?
<marcoagpinto> do you know?
<marcoagpinto> this was 30 years ago
<marcoagpinto> regarding the mnemonics
<marcoagpinto> oerheks, daftykins, don't you all answer at the same time :p
<daftykins> don't worry, i won't!
<marcoagpinto> :((((
<marcoagpinto> it must be the cola shortage
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto!!!
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EoflaOE> How are you marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> I am okay
<marcoagpinto> and you?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine.
<marcoagpinto> I had the abstract of my thesis approved by the cosupervisor!
<EoflaOE> Very nice! Congratulations!
<marcoagpinto> and other small parts are almost approved (I asked mum to help revising)
<EoflaOE> Nice.
<marcoagpinto> rewriting some paragraphs I mean
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> OK. How is your projects doing?
<marcoagpinto> now that I am home I have been dedicating more time to them
<marcoagpinto> on the 27th I will known about surgery or not
<EoflaOE> OK. For my projects, I will do several arrangements to ensure that they are done according to my plans.
<marcoagpinto> :)
